# Seed planting time



## rkunsaw

We've been getting loads of seed catalogs in the mail, which is a good reminder to get started. 

I started some sweet potato sprouts two weeks ago ( way too early I know but the sweet potatoes were sprouting)

Yesterday I started some Tabasco and Red Marconi pepper seeds. I need to get some Jalapeno seeds soon soI can get them started.

Anyone else start seeds yet?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Haven't even thought of the garden yet..I usually just buy plants, since my garden is so small.  I do start most of my annual flowers from seed though.  RK..I know you have a large garden, do you have a greenhouse to germinate all those plants in?


----------



## rkunsaw

Not actually a greenhouse OG. We covered on end of a shed with clear plastic and put in shelves and a oil filled heater. Originally to keep our sweet bay tree and other plants alive through winter.. Brooke has way too many "houseplants" to keep in the house.
:lol:


----------



## That Guy

Scattered my wildflowers in the fall as per instructions . . . but with no rain . . . expecting little in the way of success...


----------



## Anne

You must be a couple weeks ahead of us, rkunsaw.  I've not started anything yet, but we do buy a lot of plants, as we have little luck starting seeds....not enough light, and they get leggy and weak.  I do have some heirlooms I start nearly every year, so will get going on those about February or March.


----------



## rkunsaw

I start the peppers early because they are so slow to germinate. Others seeds can wait another month or so. 

Most seeds I plant directly into the garden in mid to late April.


----------



## That Guy

Thanks for reminding me.  This is the time to get sweetpea seeds in the ground.


----------



## CeeCee

That Guy said:


> Scattered my wildflowers in the fall as per instructions . . . but with no rain . . . expecting little in the way of success...



I am starting to worry about the no rain in CA.   In Fresno we can only water once a week in the winter and with the higher temps this winter so far and no rain my grass is not looking good.


----------



## jrfromafar

CeeCee said:


> I am starting to worry about the no rain in CA.   In Fresno we can only water once a week in the winter and with the higher temps this winter so far and no rain my grass is not looking good.



I'm right next door in Tulare county where ground water has receded 15'! Cattle ranchers are sweating it out - there is NO grazing left - they're hauling alfalfa out to the range by truck loads. We need rain!

Oops - almost forgot to say howdy neighbor!


----------



## That Guy

Were you folks in California in the late seventies?  Horrible drought.  Lots of dead lawns and dirty cars.  Now, with more people drawing on the limited supply . . . we gonna dry up and blow away...    Then came the El Nino of the early eighties and we got washed away with floods and landslides.  Nature does what it does when it does it...


----------



## jrfromafar

That Guy said:


> Were you folks in California in the late seventies?  Horrible drought.  Lots of dead lawns and dirty cars.  Now, with more people drawing on the limited supply . . . we gonna dry up and blow away...    Then came the El Nino of the early eighties and we got washed away with floods and landslides.  Nature does what it does when it does it...



Yep - I remember - also the floods this time 3 years ago - disastrous!


----------



## That Guy

jrfromafar said:


> Yep - I remember - also the floods this time 3 years ago - disastrous!



Yeah, that was rough.  I sure would like to just have a couple of normal winters for a change.


----------



## jrfromafar

That Guy said:


> Yeah, that was rough.  I sure would like to just have a couple of normal winters for a change.



Lol - rain - too much or not enough! 

http://youtu.be/UqdA_ezOih4


----------



## jrfromafar

Clear Water...

http://youtu.be/RxAQwMNXlic


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm right next door in Tulare county

Small world jrfromafar. We have a daughter in Woodlake.


----------



## CeeCee

jrfromafar said:


> I'm right next door in Tulare county where ground water has receded 15'! Cattle ranchers are sweating it out - there is NO grazing left - they're hauling alfalfa out to the range by truck loads. We need rain!
> 
> Oops - almost forgot to say howdy neighbor!




Howdy to you too!

Also I don't see any snow on the mountains which means no runoff in the spring!


----------



## CeeCee

That Guy said:


> Were you folks in California in the late seventies?  Horrible drought.  Lots of dead lawns and dirty cars.  Now, with more people drawing on the limited supply . . . we gonna dry up and blow away...    Then came the El Nino of the early eighties and we got washed away with floods and landslides.  Nature does what it does when it does it...



Ive only been here since 2003 prior to that I was in Hungary...Indiana...Illinois...Pennsylvania ...Argentina.


----------



## CeeCee

jrfromafar said:


> Yep - I remember - also the floods this time 3 years ago - disastrous!



Fresno is terrible when it rains...everything floods.


----------



## jrfromafar

rkunsaw said:


> I'm right next door in Tulare county
> 
> Small world jrfromafar. We have a daughter in Woodlake.



Woodlake! That's my neck of the woods  From my place, at night from this view you can see the lights of Woodlake - this photo was taken during the flooding 3 years ago!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, lives north of SFO and told me the other day that the governor wants people to limit their showers now, too. Um...!!!

Guess there won't be a whole lot of growing done in California this year and the prices of fruits/veggies is gonna skyrocket. Dear me.


----------



## rkunsaw

jrfromafar said:


> Woodlake! That's my neck of the woods  From my place, at night from this view you can see the lights of Woodlake - this photo was taken during the flooding 3 years ago!



I've been there a few times.We usually don't stay but a week or less so I don't get to see much of the area. I got to go see the giant Sequoia trees. Impressive.


----------



## Anne

This is scary.  With the drought, these freezing temperatures, etc., I can imagine how much food is going to go up - again.  Only hoping for a decent garden this year, but all depends on the weather.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I hope with all the freezing this winter the bug population will be less this year.  My very small veggie garden is on the bank of the creek.  Two years ago, we were in a drought so Mr.O rigged up a small pump for the creek to pump water up to the garden.  It's a year around creek, and it never dries up.  We're on a well, so I don't like to water the garden from it. Never can tell when you might suck it dry.  
jrfromafar...your property has a beautiful view.


----------



## rkunsaw

I got the main garden tilled and the potatoes cut yesterday. Plan to fertilize the asparagus bed today and get one of the raised beds ready for planting some early veggies.


----------



## Ina

rkunsaw, Have you any knowledge of Malabar spinach. I've grown it in a regular veggie garden, but not in containers or partial shade. Although I've read that it will grow under adverse conditions.


----------



## That Guy

Gophers and hard freeze did a job destroying my rock garden.  So . . . got to work on killing the buggers and planting more cold-hardy succulents.


----------



## rkunsaw

Sorry Ina. I've only seen Malabar spinach in catalogs. There are so many kinds of "greens" we can only grow a few of them per year.

I planted a short row of Romaine lettuce and radishes yesterday. Hope to plant some beets and carrots today.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina said:


> rkunsaw, Have you any knowledge of Malabar spinach. I've grown it in a regular veggie garden, but not in containers or partial shade. Although I've read that it will grow under adverse conditions.


I think that is what is also called climbing spinach. I found some at the feed store and planted it, but I didn't get much of a harvest, might just have been a bad year for it.
As far as using it like spinach, it was fine, and I liked the idea of having it climb and be a pretty vine as well as an edible plant.
If I find the seeds again, i will definitly try growing it, and if it would grow in a hanging basket, I think it would be great to have some hanging right in the kitchen.

I have been reading that you can also eat the leaves from green beans, either in salads or cooked; so I am going to try that this year. If I carefully harvest a few leaves from each plant, they should still grow and produce green beans. Squash leaves can also be eaten, as well as carrot tops, beet greens, and several other veggies that we usually do not grow for the greens.
Even grape and strawberry leaves are edible. last year, I also harvested clover leaves and put some of those in my stirfry, and in green smoothies.


----------



## Ina

HFL, I do think we are talking about the same plant, Malabar is a vining spinach, and I use to grow it on the chain link fence. I like the idea of planting the spinach in hanging baskets. 
The clover leaves you speak of, is that any particular type, or is it just any kind that you find?


----------



## That Guy

Dawned me that with some nice rain headed our way in a couple of days that getting some sunflower seeds planted would be a good idea.  Done and done.  Now, to see . . .


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina I had both red and purple blossomed clover growing in the meadow. I used the leaves and the blossoms both in my green smoothies but I didn't like them just raw in salads. They were also fine in soup and stir fry veggies. 
We also had wild ramps which are similar to onion or garlic and I used those in soups and salads.


----------



## Denise1952

rkunsaw said:


> We've been getting loads of seed catalogs in the mail, which is a good reminder to get started.
> 
> I started some sweet potato sprouts two weeks ago ( way too early I know but the sweet potatoes were sprouting)
> 
> Yesterday I started some Tabasco and Red Marconi pepper seeds. I need to get some Jalapeno seeds soon soI can get them started.
> 
> Anyone else start seeds yet?



Oh man, that must be wonderful being able to have a garden like that!  You are planting some excellent things too!!  I heard the spicy vegies are way good for me so now I am trying to get more in my diet, 

wowee wow!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I have potatoes, onions, carrots, and beets planted in the main garden. Also a short row of Romaine lettuce and radishes in one of the raised beds. The asparagus has been weeded. I'm ready for things to start growing.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL! I can remember what that is like, waiting, waiting, waiting for that first itti, bitti, sprout comin up through the dirt!!  So neat  May you have a bountiful harvest!!


----------



## Pappy

I miss having a garden. Had one for years up north. Don't think my back could take the bending over now.

During WW2, I can remember having a Victory garden as food was top priority to our troops and the gov't urged everyone to plant their own veggies. And, as a young feller I use to sell Pages seeds to earn gifts.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

*PVC planter frame*

I have been working out in the yard since we are having a little warmer weather this week. I brought some of the plants from the trailer where we moved from, and have been getting things transplanted here. I hope to get some small tilling done, and spring seeds planted throughout this week, as weather permits.
I can't do much of the tilling, digging, and planting anymore, so I plant as much as I can in containers, which is easier for me. 

I found this idea for a trellis for growing cucumbers and tomatoes, and probably would do for beans, or about any climbing or vining plant.
They make quonset hut style (big hoops) greenhouses by using PVC and hooping it over rebar that has been pounded into the ground; so I am thinking that by covering the quonset hoop with chicken wire, or similar lightweight netting, I can easily make a similar vine trellis to this one.


----------



## That Guy

Once it's finally legal to grow freely, I will be outstanding in my field . . .


----------



## Happyflowerlady

*New front porch and trellis.*

We have been working in the yard with the warmer weather now. The house sat empty for the last 2 years, so there was a LOT of old leaves and pine needles in the yard to be cleaned up, but we are making headway, and i also planted some flowers and climbing peas along the fence line, as well as some lettuce. 
I don't do a regular garden area, just plant where I can mix flowers and veggies, along the fences, or grow things in pots.
Mr. HFL just built a ramp (which is much easier for me than the steps), and added on some lattice. he is going to make me a planter at the bottom , and then I can grow tomatoes and Morning Glories along the front of it.


----------



## Pappy

Very nice, HFL. Have you ever tried those hanging basket planters? We had so tomato ones, up north, and they did quite well.


----------



## That Guy

Nice, HFL.  I can see some beautiful flowers climbing any day now.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have used the hanging basket planters, Pappy. I like growing things like cucumbers in them, but also tried the ones for upside down tomatoes, and didn't care for that. I had to hang it so high so that it had room to grow, and then it was hard for me to water it, and i would just splash water all over trying to get some in the little top hole.
Tried one of the long ones with strawberries, too, but it was way too heavy when it was wet enough, and the roots were so short that the strawberries dried up too fast. It might work with cucumbers though, and I like the idea of the hanging basket plants, keeps them up off of the ground.

I just found this idea for short rooted plants (maybe lettuce or spinach?) and it looks like it would not be too hard to build, and easy to use and take care of the plants, too.


----------



## rkunsaw

Those planters are neat, HFL. You could grow strawberrys in them.


----------



## rkunsaw

Gardening hint for Phil. While many of us invest in backyard gardens to supply much of the food we eat, in your case, to insure you have an adequate supply of 

food, I suggest you invest in a pizzeria.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hi Vixenator. I brought the gardening thread up for you. There doesn't seem to be much interest on here so I quit posting about my garden.

Tell us about your garden. I'm interested.


----------



## JustBonee

My green thumb seems to have turned brown this year rkunsaw.  You seem to have a lot of success with your gardening.  
Down here in Houston the only things going strong for me right now are cucumber plants and assorted tomato plants.  I'm just happy for that.  It's getting hot now, so I plan to wait until October/November to plant more vegetables.  And berry plants... love the strawberry and blueberry plants.  
I like those planters too HFL.


----------

